# Nexus 7 Car Streaming (DLNA, Wi-Fi Hard Drives)



## FranzVz (Jul 19, 2011)

Has anyone tried this yet?

From what I'm reading there are couple of companies competing in this space. Here are some examples:

Seagate GoFlex Sattelite (500GB) - http://www.seagate.c...flex-satellite/
G-Connect (500GB) - http://www.g-technol...s/g-connect.cfm
Kingston Wi-Drive (16GB, 32GB, 64GB) - http://www.kingston....b/wireless/#wid
Airstash (MicroUSB Reader) - http://www.airstash.com

So originally I was going to use OTG Cables to read music with stick-mount. Then I realized that this is the year 2012 and that there should be simpler answers to my woes. Also there is the issue of charging the N7 while using OTG. Original thread: http://rootzwiki.com...rough-charging/

I have a 8GB Nexus 7 (which I'm getting a replacement any day now and sending this one back, has flickering.) But I have massive amounts of music, which I want to listen to in the car since I drive a hefty amount.

This is my dash at the moment: http://i.imgur.com/AoRHR.jpg

This was my original idea, but very unpractical. I bought a cheap 7" case that I cut the top off, and will be using it to stick on my dash so I can easily take the tablet in and out of the car.

Here it is reading music from an OTG cable: http://i.imgur.com/Lxrfx.jpg

Here it is using GPS Navigation: http://i.imgur.com/R7MrO.jpg

So the goal is go buy something like this: http://www.amazon.co...agate satellite And use that for streaming content without the OTG cable.

In which case I can also get something like this: http://cdn.coolest-g...-car-charge.jpg and charge both of them if their battery gets too low.


----------

